# battery light comes on when heavy accellerating voltage drops reving



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

So I got on it today getting on the interstate, battery light came on, stayed on a few seconds then went off. Put it in neutral, reved it, nothing for a few seconds, stopped reving, light came on a few seconds. Pulled over, put DMM on front battery 14.18. Reved it up, droped to 13.2...stereo off. Checked rear batts, 14.18 running, dropped to 13.5 off, probably would have kept dropping slowly.

O'Reilley AGM in front, 2 large O'Reilley AGMs in back 100aH. Iraggi HO alt, the highest at idle lowest peak: 160-180 idle, 200-220 peak.


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

Belt slipping maybe?


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

I went to Van's today, the local rebuild shop. The guy took the big ass DMM to my battery to confirm the voltage drop, told me to pull it and bring it in for a real test, and get this ****: He told me not to add alts but add batteries! So yup, Ill go to Advanced and O'reilleys now 

made a vid showing the drop on the van's voltmeter while driving. I dont hear any squeel, it happens even at low RPM...

YouTube - alt.AVI


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

Went and load tested the alt, only doing 99A (rated 160-200A @ idle 220 peak above 1500 RPM) and tested the batteries, theyre all good. Guess I gotta get ahold of Iraggi and see if it's a warranty issue. yay!


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Man just for hell of it, have someone rev the engine and look to see if your belt tensioner is bouncing up and down.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

kryptonitewhite said:


> So I got on it today getting on the interstate, battery light came on, stayed on a few seconds then went off. Put it in neutral, reved it, nothing for a few seconds, stopped reving, light came on a few seconds. Pulled over, put DMM on front battery 14.18. Reved it up, droped to 13.2...stereo off. Checked rear batts, 14.18 running, dropped to 13.5 off, probably would have kept dropping slowly.
> 
> O'Reilley AGM in front, 2 large O'Reilley AGMs in back 100aH. Iraggi HO alt, the highest at idle lowest peak: 160-180 idle, 200-220 peak.


Bad idiot light .. pay no attention


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

bkjay said:


> Man just for hell of it, have someone rev the engine and look to see if your belt tensioner is bouncing up and down.


good idea! but i got i load tested, fail reguardless.


----------

